# Briiliant laugh, Sat Nav on Fleabay



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry if it's been posted before I didn't see it in search results


----------



## dbar (Jul 16, 2011)

Seen a similar one before........but still funny.

Must have gone viral too - over 287 thousand page views, with four days left to go too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suspect because of how it's written, it's a bit of a wind up designed to get maximum exposure and therefore the best price, which seems to be working.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sorry if it's been posted before I didn't see it in search results


So funny lol


----------

